# I got a warning at my job today



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

I was doing fine on my job for one month and today i just got told by the manger if i mess up again I will get fired and they will drop me like a hot potato
When i first started working there I was doing very well I even got promoted to cashier because they lady that was training said that she thinks i could do it , I was trained by a cashier and she told me that she things i'm ready to go on my own and that i did a great job . I don't get why I got a warning today like this when everyone i was with told me i was doing great and even the co manager thinks that i should be doing the cashier job on my own with out training because while i was training she was there watching me . Saturday i had a bad day on during cashier training i accidentally scanned an item 4 times (the machines are old which sucks ) I was looking for the bar code and the machine scanned it a bunch of times so fast , I was embarrassed but still kept my cool or tried to keep my cool and fix the problem . with the guy that was training me . 
that was the only mistake i made that day other than that it was fine . I remembered to smile at the costumer say hi how are you and ask them if they had a store card . The only thing is I probably looked really nervous doing it so maybe this is what caused me to get this warning . When i came back to work on monday my boss refused to let me train on cashier and told me i had leveling of the shelves which i didn't mind , I had to do all the aisle in the store but I couldn't finish them all because i had to clock out to go home 
because some one came and told me it was time for me to go home and to stop working . the next day when i came back the manager told me that he didn't like that they had to movie me for the deli to another position and that he didn't like that i was slow on shelves and if i don't get better i will be fired and because they are tired of moving me . I don't get this i was having a good week last week i was trying so hard during my training to do so well even though i hated every moment of it I put a smile on my face and tried my best now i'm being told I'll be let go i feel so sad right now and this is the first time i got a warning they never did that to me before and the person who had to train me on leveling only did it for 5 secs and left me there with out supervision last week and i was left to ask other co workers to teach me how to do leveling and also learn by myself which sucked . Plus i've only done it once i didn't even have much practice on it this sucks so much .
sorry about this being too long


----------



## Notsowild (Nov 14, 2013)

I've gotten 2 written warnings from work so I understand

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't worry about it too much. Losing your job isn't the end of the world. I haven't showed up to mine for the past 1 1/2 weeks and they didn't even contact me yet so you can see how much they notice me...not at all. But yeah your managers sound crappy lol.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

If it's not meant to be oh well. Life is too short to be worried about things you can't control.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, I'm treated with a lack of justice at my work place all of the time...
I know how unfair it seems, when you aren't judged correctly or judged for the tiniest mistake which they blow way out of proportion. Me and my friend we're given some feedback (because we've both been at my workplace for six/seven weeks now) and all we were told is that we have to try harder, when we are both trying SO hard already - it's a hard world, so so hard and I really think officials in workplaces will just look for anything negative and focus on that, until they find somebody 100%perfect. It sucks and I'm sorry and I'm going through exactly the same thing too.... your mistake sounds like nothing and anybody could of made it, it's unjust for them to even mention it again, let alone move you to another area.


----------

